# Overclocking PC!



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got a CoolerMaster Extreme Power 550W PSU and a Zalman VGA Cooler for my birthday and I am wondering if I can now overclock my cpu and/or graphics card.

<-<-<-<-<-<- My System Specs are in my Avatar.

Using SpeedFan my 7600GS idles at 30 C and stays around their under half load. And my cpu is around 40C most of the time.


Is it worth overlclocking? If so please suggest the maximum safe temperature!

One last thing! The PSU has a whole lot of extra cables at the moment I have a few twist ties on them but the take up a whole lot of space since I only have a small case! Is there anything i can do to fix that?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

You are unlikely to get much out of a GS. Neither with the motherboard. 
I tried overclocking my last 3000+ Athlon (socket 939), but only got 2.18Ghz from 2Ghz stock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your not going to have much success pushing the coolermaster extreme power ........... that unit doesnt take kindly to voltage pushing 

and you wont get much from your video card ..............


you will be better off spending your energy looking for a socket 939 CPU like the 4400X2 or 4600 X2 used on ebay ..............


also you might plan on grabbing a 8800GTS video card they are about $89.00 to $90.00 now ............ they used to be $300.00 !


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Agreed.
I just bought an 8800GT for the equivalent of $38!
Shop around!


----------



## sinh1992 (Jan 31, 2009)

stressfreesoul said:


> Agreed.
> I just bought an 8800GT for the equivalent of $38!
> Shop around!


Hm? may be you tell me where you buy it? i can use 1 =D


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

eBay of course! Brand new, boxed with full warranty. The guy had like 30 of them for sale. While it was only the 256Mb version, you cant moan at that price!
Ive just overclocked it to the same standard as the 8800GTXXX AlphaDog.


----------

